# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  orcad απορια

## P.J.

Καλησπέρα .Eχω ένα πρόβλημα με το orcad και δεν μπορώ να κάνω simulation!!!;Οταν πατάω να τρέξει την ανάλυση 'time domain' μου βγάζει μια πινακίδα ότι: ''Unable to find netlist file :Very Happy: :\&#207; &#225; &#244;&#225;   &#202;&#193;&#212;  &#212;    &#193; &#208;&#241; &#227;&#241;&#220;&#236;&#236;&#225;&#244;&#225;\p  rograms\orcad 9.2\&#225; &#236;&#233;&#234;\1-SCHEMATIC1.net'' και μου γεμίζει το σχέδιο πράσινες τέλειες σε όλα τα στοιχεία του κυκλώματός μου.Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει??????? :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------

